# Ok, my turn. My new XD40.



## Yjeepin (Oct 23, 2008)

Heyo, this is actually my second gun. My first one was a Ruger GP100 357. I had to give it up years ago for finance reasons. It's been so long and this isn't a revolver so to me it's like getting my first gun again. Havent' even fired it yet, hopefully get to the range tomorrow.

I love the stainless/black combo look. :smt033


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023

I love the look of the bi-tone XDs.

-Jeff-


----------



## dmp (Jan 16, 2007)

Awesome! I got a XD40 last night!! 

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=143352#post143352


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Liked my XD so much i bought another, it might be used but it shoots smooth and true. My first XD was brand new and is in my safe, but not to worry she still gets time at the range. :smt023


----------

